# It's a rod, not a pole!



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i find myself having to say this ALL the time. every time some one says "fishing pole" the first thing to pop out of my mouth and " it's a fishing rod, not a fishing pole" or "you mean rod?" now there are many things that bother me, but this has to be one of the most annoying things ever. is there anyone else out there that agrees?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

just like when i say 'pop', i get scolded for not saying 'soda'. so i guess i dont agree.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah you're going to have to get over that. I don't care what people call it as long as I know what they're talking about. And they have been called poles a lot longer then they've been called rods. Ex. Cane poles not cane rods.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

My blood boils when i hear people ask me how much it costs to get a nice starter fly pole.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It really upsets you that much?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I could not care less.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Growing up poor in Kentucky, I would cut a piece of cane, attach a string and hook and take my fishing "pole" down to the creek and fish. Now that I'm all growed up and sophisticated and all, I have a ##$% load of expensive fishing rods but none give me the pleasure I got from the first fishing pole I made when I was 10.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a whole paragraph started........until I saw your profile picture and imagine you're about 13 yrs old. I'll just leave it alone.........

Go do some homework.........


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I think it's much more annoying that people confuse power & action. You don't have a heavy action pole....

POLE!! 

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> It really upsets you that much?


yes it does. I don't know why, but it does.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> I had a whole paragraph started........until I saw your profile picture and imagine you're about 13 yrs old. I'll just leave it alone.........
> 
> Go do some homework.........


 i like that...and agree....


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh boy im kinda fond of fishin stix, to each there own I guess.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Being from southern WVa originally, I still occasonally call a paper grocery bag a "poke"! PO's my wife to no end. I think it has a lot to do with where you "hail" from. Growing up, I had three "fishing poles", now, being egicated and refined, I have abt a hundred "fishing rods"! To each his own!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't care what people call it, if they confuse fish species, or whatever else mistakes they make. Fishing has a learning curve that no matter how old you live to be, you will always have more to learn. Some people are just in different stages of the learning process.


Also btw, I'll call a rod a rod when I'm talking about the rod only. If I'm talking about the rod and reel combo, I call it a pole, its just what I do.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fontinalis said:


> My blood boils when i hear people ask me how much it costs to get a nice starter fly pole.


Just did it, it can be done for less than $20-incl. line!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is what ever you want to call it. If it bothers you that much all I can say is you must not have too many other problems. My father's generation called them poles and I respect that generation way to much to say they were wrong. They fought in Europe and Asia to give you the right to call it whatever you want. So do not come on here preaching what you think is proper and show some respect for other peoples choices. There are so many problems in the world and your worried about poles. Get Over It !!!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> I had a whole paragraph started........until I saw your profile picture and imagine you're about 13 yrs old. I'll just leave it alone.........
> 
> Go do some homework.........


LOL!!! That made me laugh Thank you!


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Johnnythfisherteen2,
I'm sure you are a great person. Take these comments and make something positive out of them. I think what your have experienced here is a great big "generation gap".
Enjoy the great outdoors!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Well..as I understand it, a "pole" is typically made of a natural material and is used without a reel - like a cane pole. It doesn't have a reel seat, and rarely has line guides.

A "rod" is made of man-made materials (graphite/carbon, glass, etc...) and is used with a reel. It necessarily has a reel seat and line guides.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy schneikees. I also call it a rod when it is without a reel. Rod and reel together I call a pole.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a Rod...










...and this is a Pole:










I'm not sure if that is what you're referring to or not though...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

So what am I suppose to call my trusty pocket fisherman


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> So what am I suppose to call my trusty pocket fisherman


 It's yours. Call it whatever you want.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

R u kidding me wow I all need a new hobby it's all a stick 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

sbreech said:


> It's yours. Call it whatever you want.


Amen, I use rods and poles,,,,depending on who is around!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skarfer said:


> I had a whole paragraph started........until I saw your profile picture and imagine you're about 13 yrs old. I'll just leave it alone.........
> 
> Go do some homework.........


13? no, im 14 3/4. that picture is from about 1 year ago before my 14th birthday, so i guess you could say 13 from the picture. but if you look at me now ive grown much more hair on my face and head since then, and most people think im 15..... or a tall 11 year old. depends on if they hear me talk or not.
and have you forgotten it's spring break? ask about homwork on tuesday, ok?


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> 13? no, im 14 3/4. that picture is from about 1 year ago before my 14th birthday, so i guess you could say 13 from the picture. but if you look at me now ive grown much more hair on my face and head since then, and most people think im 15..... or a tall 11 year old. depends on if they hear me talk or not.
> and have you forgotten it's spring break? ask about homwork on tuesday, ok?


You must be a 4 foot tall hobbit if your like a tall 11 year old


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

People getting annoyed by some one calling it a pole. Must live a sheltered life. Lol get over your self! I,ll call it a stick if i like and could care less what people like that think.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

fishaman1652 said:


> You must be a 4 foot tall hobbit if your like a tall 11 year old
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 dont think you got it. i look 15, but i sound 11. my voice refuses to deepen.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No need to mess with our buddy JTFT. He brings up a valid point! This is the lounge, you know. More mundane topics HAVE been discussed!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

If it were wrong to call a fishing rod a 'POLE" then why did BERKLEY manufacture a darn good fishing rod and brand it 'POWER POLE'?says it right on the rod,or is it pole?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Rod or pole we all know it to be the same thing... I agree bigger things in life to worry about. 

But to our new topic. I was in your shoes at one time bud(ex the voice lol), don't try to fight it, only digging yourself a deeper hole. Just sit back with the guys and laugh along.... in a case like this


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a problem with it because it's not being specific enough. tell me, if some one gave you some money and told you to go get them a fishing pole, and you brought them back a fishing pole, but they yell at you for not getting the right thing, would you be mad? it's sort of like that, someone tells you that they caught a few bass or something like that on a fishing pole, and you literally think a fishing pole, as in a long pole made out of bamboo and lacking a reel seat.
im not getting mad about it, but it just irks me, and i wanted to see if any one else agrees, but it just seems like now some guys just want to insult me instead.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't sweat it. Older folks are supposed to screw with young people, its how they/we help keep ya humble.

And if it makes you feel better every time I come back from hunting my mother in law asks if I caught anything...it drives me crazy. Of course I have several smart responses, like "Ya I caught a little one so I released it."
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> R u kidding me wow I all need a new hobby it's all a stick
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


im sorry but i have to agree to disagree. a stick is alittle more defined, it can be anywhere fron about 2" to 6" and have a piece of line about 8 to 12 ft tied in the center with the line coming out between the fingers. the other end is mostly used to catch small bluegills for bait for the bass fisherman using a pole. but thats another story in itself,lol.

but then i do get a bit confused trying to figure out if im going to take my rods or poles fishing when going to erie. but you always use a pole when fishing a pond, but then i have heard lake erie called the big pond. and that where i get so confused,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

So England is across Lake Erie or are there two big ponds? I agree with OP improper identification does get confusing.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

it's like calling a golf club a bat.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually more like calling a driver a wedge. Rods and poles are part of the same activity

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread would have made a great Seinfeld episode.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It sure would be a boring world if we were all the same.
Down south Bluegill are called Brim. Pop is soda and girls are gals. Entertainment is called "Rasslin" or racin and a guy getting stomped on by a bull is called a wreck. 
Interestingly enough tho, a fishing rod by itself is called a pole but a combo is still a "rod and reel". No one (even my Alabamian friends and family) say pole and reel. 
The one that always got me was engine and motor. Everywhere you go from North to South people get it wrong more than right. Even the guys that recently worked on my car motor after I threw a pole.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gills63 said:


> And if it makes you feel better every time I come back from hunting my mother in law asks if I caught anything...it drives me crazy.


Yea, that really gets my goat too..


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

This reminds me of Full Metal Jacket "This is my rifle, this is my gun. My rifle's for killin and my gun is for fun!" idk why but can only imagine someone made the mistake of calling his rifle a gun.

Soooo make your own JFT "this is my rod, this is my pole. My rod is for fishin and my pole is for stickin" lmao but it only works if your holding your pole.... I mean rod


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You will just have to learn to live with it much like I have had to learn to live with guys calling the antlers on deer "horns"

It doesn't matter what is technically right just what they grew up saying. It is not worth worrying about for sure.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I once known a girl that called her under arm an under pit...OK, you can have an under arm or arm pit, but not a under pit, lol.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Johnny, if this really bothers you, I would suggest you reserve a nice padded room at your nearest asylum. It's only going to get worse the older you get. I could find a hundred things a day to get pissed off about or don't agree with. Hopefully you'll just learn to live and accept things for what they are in the crazy world we all live in...............Mark


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heres one...how about when some calls fishing line string? "What kind of string do you use one your fishing pole" LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Yea, that really gets my goat too..


i have had more than one person ask me if i caught a deer. i just make a joke about catching one and go on.
sherman


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i have a problem with it because it's not being specific enough. tell me, if some one gave you some money and told you to go get them a fishing pole, and you brought them back a fishing pole, but they yell at you for not getting the right thing, would you be mad? it's sort of like that, someone tells you that they caught a few bass or something like that on a fishing pole, and you literally think a fishing pole, as in a long pole made out of bamboo and lacking a reel seat.
> im not getting mad about it, but it just irks me, and i wanted to see if any one else agrees, but it just seems like now some guys just want to insult me instead.


I call mine bazookas, howitzers, pool cues, and maestro sticks. Who cares. 
I'm about to start calling them uncooked spaghetti noodles, telephone poles, 2x4's, or chop sticks now.

My go-to setup is a 2.14 meter, 240mm howitzer with a Pflueger winch and between 2.5-7 kg yarn depending on what species of finned swimmer-thingies I am looking to catch out of the liquid ice that's on the orb I am living on.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just my .2c. I take so many lil wippersnappers fishin and hear "fishing pole" and "fishing string" so many times. I don't let it bother me. Just love taking kids fishing. I call it a fishing rod and fishing line. But the more you think about it. Aren't rod and pole the same thing? Little lost by this one.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

for me, weapons of mass destruction.


as for the original topic, 

g loomis(or equivelent) = fishing rod, ugly stick(or equivelent) = fishing pole


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree with Rod Hawg, I have taken so many young ones fishing I have heard everything from fishing pole to that thinger to catch 'em on. Don't sweat the petty stuff, and don't pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> my voice refuses to deepen.


Which is preferred, balls or nuts? Either way, it sounds like someone is still waiting for them to drop.  Eventually you will learn to worry about things that truly matter young grasshopper


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

I think we should pole the membership to determine the correct term, or is that rod the membership. ( sorry I couldn't help myself ). to many important things to take this one serious.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Which is preferred, balls or nuts? Either way, it sounds like someone is still waiting for them to drop.  Eventually you will learn to worry about things that truly matter young grasshopper


Hahaha..... that's ridiculous.....lol. thanks for the laugh....I agree who cares as long as your fishing!


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Technically graphite is found naturally just like a cane "rod" or a bamboo "rod", the only difference is that the cane and bamboo naturally form the rod structure while graphite needs to be processed over 2500 deg K to form the appropriate bonds that eventually resemble what is commonly known as a fishing rod or pole, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> So what am I suppose to call my trusty pocket fisherman


Junk?--Tim


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I think you're all raving madmen. Turn off that computer, grab your shaft and crank, and go fishin' --Tim


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> it's like calling a golf club a bat.


some people have way to muck time on there hands. myself i have lots of fishing RODS.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

This is comical! You guys are funny.
Hey, what about bobbers?
Heard bobbers, nobbers?, corks and floats. Funny thing is I've said them all at times...
Line, string, poles, rods, etc....


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a neighbor that I fish with sometimes. He says he's a Pole. When we go fishing he's a fishing pole.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

the word bobber is more funny to me than annoying. but then again, it means the same thing really, so it's not as bad as calling a rod a pole.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> for me, weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> 
> as for the original topic,
> ...


Ouch....that hurt. I like my ugly stiks. They catch em all the same.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

I recently got a fishing pole for my wife.......best trade I ever made.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

bjr said:


> i recently got a fishing pole for my wife.......best trade i ever made.


bahahahahaha!!!!! Lmao!!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> for me, weapons of mass destruction.


Are you sure you didn't mean *Weapons of B.A.S.S. Destruction*?  When you win some big tournaments and get famous, I'll let you use that for a small fee...


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I can suggest a good counselor. Now I'm putting my POLES in my hot "rod" and going fishing.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

i think it is a waste of time to be bothered by what someone calls fishing tackle. There are plenty of nomenclatures out there that are not proper but it is America around here last time I checked. :F<----bobber.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

xwarandruinx said:


> i think it is a waste of time to be bothered by what someone calls fishing tackle. There are plenty of nomenclatures out there that are not proper but it is America around here last time I checked. :F<----bobber.


 Agreed. And just to think about all the nicknames when it comes to fish... Snakes, Specks, Bucketmouths, Madtoms, Shellcrackers, etc. It just goes on and on...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

In the most technical sense, they are all poles until a reel is mounted on them. So a pole with a reel on it becomes a Rod.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> So what am I suppose to call my trusty pocket fisherman


Perhaps its a portable angling device?

There are goofy things that will get my blood boiling that dont bother other people so I get it; this just isnt one of them. I enjoy using the ol fly combo every once in a while and until recently my son called it a fly pole, honestly it made me laughit just sounds funny to me. To this day when I go fly fishing my wife saysI see youre taking your fly pole, she puts a lot of emphasis on fly pole. She is a non-fisher and she thinks it sounds funny too.

If that bothered me and my buddies knew it, theyd be throwing it out there like a bull fighter waving a red cape.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Unless it is the bamboo pole my grandson and I use for bluegill.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i call it a rod or pole...didnt know people got so offended by it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to agree with people questioning what you caught when you come back from hunting. It's good for a chuckle for sure. Here's one that kind of gets me. The confusion of the words structure, and cover. I remember reading an In-Fisherman article long ago that had an interview with Buck Perry in it. Buck Perry is supposedly the father of structure fishing. In the article Perry said that structure is bottom contours. Anything on those contours that fish can hide in, or near, is called cover. That made sense to me, so that's pretty much how I have looked at it since that time. But if you listen to some bass and walleye pros you will hear them say they were fishing structure like stumps, weeds, or laydowns. To me that's cover. It's like the fishing pole versus fishing rod, or rubber worm versus plastic worm thing...... I guess it's all in what you learned growing up.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

apperently i did not make it clear enough, i was going to fortify my first post with this, but once the replies started to pour in, i just had laugh and see what you guys had to say.
it's not like i start panicking and slapping the crap out of anyone that says it, but i jsut find it a bit annoying, and i wanted to see where anyone stands at it. and, i was talking about everyday people. not anyone, but just we know. my mom does it all the time, some of my family, and my best friend does it all the time, but since then he's gotten better at addressing it properly. this was a real funny thread, as there where some comedians, and some keyboard warriors.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Used to get annoyed at little things light that. Now that i set back and remember. But having kin from the south. Not relatives,the wife calls water wooder. don't seem it does any more so much I forgot. When you
get matured more you'll see that you learn toleration and don't get annoyed so easy. Now I'm not saying when you get older, as I know a lot of older people that never have matured. I think road rage and all that kind of things are just lack of maturity.Not any body fault or age. Some just seem to early some later and some not at all.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Which is preferred, balls or nuts? Either way, it sounds like someone is still waiting for them to drop.  Eventually you will learn to worry about things that truly matter young grasshopper


I don't mean to pick you out of the flock, but the kid had a question and worded it well. Instead of offering constructive criticism, many of our adult members decided to fillet the kid. It's a shame so many are happy to insult a KID when he asks a question. 

For sure, the whole pole/rod thing is semantics, but it's a joke that so many adult members foam at the mouth to criticize the kid. Threads like this make me realize why so many people lurk before they sign up.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> this was a real funny thread, as there where some comedians, and some keyboard warriors.


Good for you! You realize some members on this site are overly bored. You posted a decent question that deserved a decent response. Sorry you had to deal with the b.s.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Good for you! You realize some members on this site are overly bored. You posted a decent question that deserved a decent response. Sorry you had to deal with the b.s.


Jonny, You know your argument is lost when the Michigan fans start defending you. Sorry man.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hatfield75 said:


> jonny, you know your argument is lost when the michigan fans start defending you. Sorry man.


+1,000,000 go bucks!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

i_shock_em said:


> +1,000,000 go bucks!!!


 o-h.........


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

:F <---- Floater
and I grew up fishing with minners, not minnows, not minnies just minners.... 

Difference is what makes us entertaining. I have poles and rods I use the same terminology equally.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

rod hawg said:


> o-h.........


i-o go bucks!!!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

pole and rod are different words that mean the same thing. there are times when one sounds better than the other


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

hatfield75 said:


> Jonny, You know your argument is lost when the Michigan fans start defending you. Sorry man.


Thank you for showing us your intelligence level.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

you gotta admit the kid has style,84 replies pretty good topic.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Call it what you want.....I still call a float a bobber

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> I don't mean to pick you out of the flock, but the kid had a question and worded it well. Instead of offering constructive criticism, many of our adult members decided to fillet the kid. It's a shame so many are happy to insult a KID when he asks a question.
> 
> For sure, the whole pole/rod thing is semantics, but it's a joke that so many adult members foam at the mouth to criticize the kid. Threads like this make me realize why so many people lurk before they sign up.



^^ Golf Clap!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

this is my weapon, this is my gun... oh never mind


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

befor it became political correct they were called poles (you get a line I'll get a pole) LOL now I am telling my age. I do however do have trolling rods on my boat. johnny don't get caught up with the small stuff, keep posting


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

nschap said:


> you gotta admit the kid has style,84 replies pretty good topic.


Haha no doubt... We could possibly be looking at a thread as popular as the great white snapper saga if the pace keeps up!

Now that I mention that I just realized I haven't checked up on
Markfish and his quest to
Conquer mr white in a while!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well I figured I should go ahead and throw my two cents in also - In order to really look at this you have to go back to the beginning - In the beginning there was a Cane Pole which the fishing rod developed from. So I guess I would say eigher one is correct. I haven't fished with a cane pole since i was 5 so I call it a fishing rod as well.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jonny. Think of it this way. There are different names for everything, along with different spellings. Most of the people I know with your name spell it "Johnny" or "Johny". 
I also a question fior you. 
When you become an adult are you going to create a new account and name it "JonnyTheFisherAdult2"? Or are you going to just stay a teen?


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

My rod is for fishin and my pole is for stickin. bahahaha, that was a good one.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Hey Jonny. Think of it this way. There are different names for everything, along with different spellings. Most of the people I know with your name spell it "Johnny" or "Johny".
> I also a question fior you.
> When you become an adult are you going to create a new account and name it "JonnyTheFisherAdult2"? Or are you going to just stay a teen?


HA i never thought about that. im going to probably change it soon.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> apperently i did not make it clear enough, i was going to fortify my first post with this, but once the replies started to pour in, i just had laugh and see what you guys had to say.
> it's not like i start panicking and slapping the crap out of anyone that says it, but i jsut find it a bit annoying, and i wanted to see where anyone stands at it. and, i was talking about everyday people. not anyone, but just we know. my mom does it all the time, some of my family, and my best friend does it all the time, but since then he's gotten better at addressing it properly. this was a real funny thread, as there where some comedians, and some keyboard warriors.


Or some people that will say the same in person.....westsiyeeed! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it crawdad or crawfish or crayfish.? Where I grew up it was crayfish in the crick--not creek. Here is the "Crawdad Song," aka "You get a line and I'll get a *pole* babe": 




Here are a couple of nice rockabilly versions:


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

This would be a boring world if we were all the same. My wife thinks I'm a hillbilly because I don't say I'm gonna wash the truck (with my little pinkie up), I say I'm gonna warrsch the truck. When I was a kid I wouldn't give you a ride on my bike, I would tote ya. This has been a very entertaining thread.


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I only call the ones I build rods, all the others are poles!

Jeff


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess it all bols down to were ya frum. I come from Pa it's apoke not a bag or sack and soda not pop LOL


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

wajski said:


> I guess it all bols down to were ya frum. I come from Pa it's apoke not a bag or sack and soda not pop LOL


Well my kin and folks are from Pa and Kentucky! So we do to! But I never got annoyed,in fact I like hearing it for folks. Just like i love the Southern accent. Im not prejudicest against people or property. LOL


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> Is it crawdad or crawfish or crayfish.? Where I grew up it was crayfish in the crick--not creek.
> 
> Must be from Pittsburgh!! I have caught plenty of crayfish from the crick and used them for fishing with my "pole".


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you are flying solo on this one Johny...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## btodag (Apr 22, 2012)

Funny stuff.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> My rod is for fishin and my pole is for stickin. bahahaha, that was a good one.


are you sure that pole aint for pokin??LOL. and im guilty of usin my rod and my pole to go fishing. thats just like my wife who is also a transplant in indiana from tenn. she calls it pop i call it soda water. just a habit i picked up somewhere.
sherman


----------

